# Looking for KangerTech older-style 1.5ohm Dual Coils for MPT3



## Stooge (10/5/16)

Howdy. 
I'm looking for these coils:
http://www.kangeronline.com/products/new-dual-coil?variant=891659253
Kanger New dual coil for Aerotank series/Evod Mega/Protank3/ Mini Protank3/EMOW series/Genitank series 5PCS/PACK
(not the VOCC ones)

1.5 ohm, for use in MPT3.
I've found 1 ohm at VapeOWave in Centurion and 1.8 ohm at JustVape in Faerie Glen. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/16)

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-1-5-ohm-dual-coil/


----------



## Stooge (10/5/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-1-5-ohm-dual-coil/


Thanks! Will be in touch.


----------



## Vapers Corner (10/5/16)

We also have some here:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kangertech-emow-upgraded-dual-coil-547?category=97

Reactions: Like 1


----------

